# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  κυκλωμα ανιχνευσης 1-0 στη παράλληλη

## gourtz

καλησπέρα γίνεται να βρω καπου καποια κύκλωμα και να κανει το εξής μολις δοσω τάση σε μια είσοδο της παράλληλης τοτε να μου εμφανιζεται ένδειξη σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα οτι η συγκεκριμένη είσοδος της παράλληλης εχει η δεν εχει ταση

----------


## ok1gr

Οποσδήποτε αυτό που ζητάς θέλει από μικρό έως μεγάλο hardware κομμάτι το λιγότερο για προστασία. Πιστεύω ότι θα μπορούσες να κάνεις να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο με Pic αν και δεν έχω ασχοληθεί καθόλου με αυτά. Πιστεύω ότι ο gsmaster μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει. Η ποιό απλά θα κάνεις μια κατασκευή με transistor Σαν διακόπτη και όταν δίνεις ρεύμα θα βραχυκυκλώνει τα ανάλογα pins της παράλληλης (ή θα τα δίνει λίγο ρεύμα ,δεν ξέρω τι ακριβός χρειάζεται). Αλλά πρέπει να βρείς και κάποιον που ξέρει από προγραμματιστό για να σε βοηθήσει. Δύο από αυτούς είναι ο Picburner και ο slot. Τον τελευταίο θα τον πώ αύριο μήπως μπορεί να βοηθήσει.

----------


## gsmaster

Αν βρεθεί το πρόγραμμα για τον υπολογιστή, το hardware κομμάτι είναι το λιγότερο. Μπορεί να γίνει είτε με optocouplers είτε με τρανζιστορ. 

Δες και αυτό αν σε βολεύει. Έχει την δυνατότητα μέχρι 15 κουμπιά. 

Απο πού θα προέρχεται η τάση που θές να "βλέπεις?"

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Πάρε κόσμε ! !   Έτοιμο το πρόγραμμα ! 

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!! ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΤΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΔΟΣΗ!!!

Για όσους εχουν Visual Basic Runtime Files εγκατεστημενα - ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΕΚΔΟΣΗ

Η full installer εκδοση σε λίγο.

----------


## ok1gr

Α ρε picburner πρώτος είσαι. Κατευθείαν!
Θα μας πείς και πως δουλεύει?
Στην παράλληλη πρέπει να βραχυνυκλώσεις  να δώσεις τάση τί πρέπει να κάνεις?

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Για να το χρησιμοποιήσετε πρεπει να κατασκευάσετε το παρακάτω κύκλωμα.
Για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια στείλτε PM ή e-mail. 

 :Wink:

----------


## gourtz

για το com monitor κανενα σχεδιακι ετσι για προστασια και μονο υπαρχει? κανενα προγραμματακι με περισοτερες ενδειξεις υπαρχει?




οπα βρικα προβλημα. στο προγραμματακι το παραπανω το zip ειναι αδειο τι εγινε????????  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## machine22

Από ότι κατάλαβα θες να δώσεις εσύ μία τάση 5 V και όχι απλά να βάλεις την γείωση στο ποδαράκι που θες να ελέγξεις. Αν είναι έτσι δεν σου κάνει το κύκλωμα που σου παρουσίασαν . αν σου αρκεί ένα button είσαι υπερκαλυμμένος. Αν θα δώσεις εξωτερική τάση πες το να βρούμε την λύση. 5 pin μπορείς να τα κάνεις είσοδο πολύ απλά. Αν θες να κάνεις και άλλα 4 (σύνολο 9) μπλέκετε λίγο το θέμα.

Πες τι ακριβώς θες και προχωράμε και στο θέμα του προγραμματισμού

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Έτοιμο και το κύκλωμα. Στις εισόδους πρέπει να δώσετε ~5V για να ενεργοποιηθούν τα τρανζίστορ.

Το λάθος στο ZIP διορθώθηκε. Qourτz, αν θες να δείχνει και άλλες ενδείξεις πες μου να το συμληρώσω. Σε 10 λεπτά τι περιμένεις να φτιάξω?!  :Smile:

----------


## gourtz

ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ να κανεισ με περισοτερεσσ οσο ποιο πολλες γινεται.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Τώρα ετοιμάζω πρόγραμμα με 8 εισόδους.  :Smile:

----------


## machine22

Ε? Για παράλληλη δεν μιλάμε?
Εδω βλέπω σχέδιο για σειριακή θύρα.

http://www.beyondlogic.org/spp/parallel.htm
το κομμάτι Using The Parallel Port to Input 8 Bits 
θα κοιτάξεις

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Η RS-232 είναι πιο εύκολη από θέμα software.

----------


## GEWKWN

Βλέποντας το σχετικό Ling για την παράλληλη πόρτα του υπολογιστή και ανεβάζοντας το σχετικό κύκλωμα στην σελίδα θα πω για την ώρα 
Πως είναι δυνατή η ανάγνωση 8 εισόδων και επιφυλάσσομαι την
Κατασκευή ενός αρχείου OCX και ενός αυτόνομου εκτελέσιμου αρχείου
για την δουλεία  
Λοιπόν η είσοδος της παράλληλης έχει Access =Base+1
Στην εισοδο της παραλληλης πορτας είναι δυνατη η συνδεση
Μεχρι πεντε γραμμων χωρις την χρηση πολυπλεξιας.
Αυτές είναι
BUSY                  =                         128           =          &h80&
ACK                   =                           64           =          &h40&
PAPER OUT         =                           32           =          &h20&
SELECT IN          =                           16           =          &h10&
ERROR               =                             8           =          &h08&
Στο κυκλωμα που βρηκα η γραμμη ERROR δεν χρησιμοποιείται 
αλλά χρησιμοποιείται μια άλλη γραμμη με το ονομα STROBE.
Αυτή η γραμμη ¨ακουει¨ στην Access =Base+2 με βαρος 1.
Αρα για να διαβασουμε τις D0 .. D3 πρεπει η γραμμη  STROBE
να εχει τιμη 0.
Να ένα παραδειγμα  με χρηση  PASCAL :

PROGRAM INPUT PRINTER(input,output);

VAR 
A   :     BYTE         ;                            
B   :     INTEGER    ;
C   :     INTEGER    ;
D   :     INTEGER    ; 
D0 :     BOOLEAN   ;
D1 :     BOOLEAN   ;
D2 :     BOOLEAN  ;
D3 :     BOOLEAN  ;
D4 :     BOOLEAN  ;
D5 :     BOOLEAN  ;
D6 :     BOOLEAN  ;
D7 :     BOOLEAN  ;
BEGIN
B:=888;                                             //            888 Για την LPT1    632 Για την LPT2 
C:=888+1;
D=888+2;
Write  D ,0;                                        //              δινει στην STROBE τιμη 0
A:=Read(C);                                        //              Διαβαζει την εισοδο για τα πρωτα τεσσερα
                                                            //              Bits               D0  D1  D2  D3
D0:= A  and  &h80&                          //              διαβαζει το D0  
D1:= A  and  &h40&                          //              διαβαζει το D1  
D2:= A  and  &h20&                          //              διαβαζει το D2  
D3:= A  and  &h10&                          //              διαβαζει το D3  

Write  D ,0;                                        //              δινει στην STROBE τιμη 1
A:=Read(C);                                      //              Διαβαζει την εισοδο για τα αλλα τεσσερα
                                                           //              Bits               D4  D5  D6  D7
D4:= A  and  &h08&                         //              διαβαζει το D4  
D5:= A  and  &h04&                         //              διαβαζει το D5  
D6:= A  and  &h02&                         //              διαβαζει το D6  
D7:= A  and  &h01&                         //              διαβαζει το D7  
Writeln:= D0 +”    “+D1+”   “+D2 +”    “+D3+”   “+D4 +”    “+D5+”   “+D6 +”    “+D7;
END.

----------


## GEWKWN

Και εκτελεσιμο αρχειο
με κωδικα
το win95io.dll πρεπει
να αντιγραφει στο system των ςινδοςσ

----------


## GEWKWN

Με λυπη παρατηρησα ενα λαθοσστο προγραμμα που "ανεβασα" θα το διορθωσω και 
θα σας στειλω ενα καινουριο με διορθοσεισ

----------


## triplex

Φιλε picburner .... εγω χρειαζομαι το προγραμμα για com3 θα κανεις κατι και για μενα σε παρακαλω?

----------


## Lykos1986

Λίγο άσχετο με το θέμα αλλά κάποτε υπήρχε ένα αρχείο εν ονόματι input32.dll. Μέσο αυτού μπορούσες να ελέγχεις την παράλληλη θύρα του υπολογιστή με χρήση της VB6. Αυτό το αρχείο φυσικά υπάρχει και τώρα αλλά δουλεύει μόνο σε Windows 95 – 98 – Me. Υπήρχε και ένα άλλο με το ίδιο όνομα που μπορούσε να τρέχει και κάτω από Windows XP. Δεν μπορώ να το βρω πλέον και όσα χρησιμοποίηση με αυτό το όνομα στα XP δεν λειτουργούν. Ξέρετε τίποτα εσείς;;; Υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο σχετικό με VB6 και Windows XP;;;

----------


## GEWKWN

εχω την εντυπωση οτι το win95io.dll μπορει να δουλεψει κατω απο περιβαλον winXP

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Λοιπόν, έχω την έκδοση του inpout32.dll που μπορεί ν δουλέψει κάτω και από Win XP.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lykos1986

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!! Το κατέβασα αλλά δεν το δοκίμασα ακόμα. Ποιος γράφει κώδικα μέσα στο Πάσχα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## GEWKWN

Εγω. Βλεπεισ με ξεκουραζει.

----------


## GEWKWN

Ελπιζω αυτο να δουλεβει

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Ελπιζω αυτο να δουλεβει



Μόλις το κανω εκτέλεση κολάει!

----------


## Nikos Andrianakis

picburner1
αυτό το προγραμματάκι που εφτιαξες μήπως μπορώ να έχω τις κλήσεις στις συναρτήσεις που καλείς από την dll;. Θέλω να φτιάξω κάτι αντιστοιχο αλλά σε delphi.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Lykos1986

> Λοιπόν, έχω την έκδοση του inpout32.dll που μπορεί ν δουλέψει κάτω και από Win XP.




Σήμερα το δοκίμασα το *.dll και δουλεύει τέλεια. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## gourtz

πως το κανουμε αυτο με το dll

----------


## Lykos1986

Για να μπορέσεις να το χρησιμοποιήσεις θέλεις κώδικα σε VB (δεν ξέρω για άλλη γλώσσα τι παίζετε) το αρχείο dll και φυσικά ένα modul της VB. Προσωπικά έχω χρησιμοποιήσει το αντίστοιχο που δούλευε για 98 και ήμουν πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Τώρα με αυτό απλά το δοκίμασα για να δω αν δουλεύει. Αν στην πορεία δημιουργήσει κάτι θα σας ενημερώσω.

----------


## GEWKWN

Φιλε picburner1 σε winxp το δοκιμασες;
αν ναι τοτε θα σου γραψω ενα αντοιστιχο
προγραμμα με το input32.dll για τα XP.
θα ηθελα ομως να μου
γραψει καποιος τις διαδικασιες σε ενα *.bas 
αρχειο.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Δεν θυμάμαι τώρα τι λέιει το *.bas !  Θα ψάξω και θα κάνω post.  :Smile:

----------


## gourtz

φιλε picburner1 μπορεις να βγαλεις ςενα προγραμματακι για 8 εισοδους? οπως αυτο που εχεις κανει με 4 αλλα με 8 αν γινεται δες μιπως το φτιαξεις

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Θα φτιάξω κατι....  :Smile:

----------


## del_gr

Δοκίμασα 3-4 προγραμματάκια για την ανάγνωση της lpt και το μονο που μου δούλεψε είναι αυτό:

http://neil.fraser.name/software/lpt/

Μπορεί είτε να θέσει τα pins σε 1 ή 0, είτε να διαβάσει την κατάσταση τους.


Κώστας.

----------


## Lykos1986

Picburner το αρχείο input32.dll το έχεις δοκιμάσει και σε άλλα λειτουργικά;;; Το δοκίμασα σε Windows XP Pro SP1 και δουλεύει άψογα αλλά δεν το δοκίμασα πουθενά αλλού. Στα 98SE, Me, 2000, XP SP2 κτλ δουλεύει καλά;;;

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Εφόσον δουλευει στα XP τότε σίγουρα δουλεύει και στα 98,ΜΕ,2000.

----------


## gourtz

τι ειναι ρε παιδια αυτο το input32.dll και που πηγαινει



Picburner1 την κανεις με το προγραμματακι????






ποιο ειναι το σχεδιο για τις 8 εισοδους??? ειναι σε serial η σε lpt

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Έτοιμο το πρόγραμμα!

Sorry που δεν ασχολήθηκα τόσο καιρό αλλά ήμουν busy. Το πρόγραμμα λειτουργει στην παράλληλη και διαβάζει τισ εισόδους D0-D7 (8 είσοδοι).

Download now!

----------


## gourtz

νωμιζω οτι δεν δουλευει

----------


## _ab

> νωμιζω οτι δεν δουλευει



Οντως δεν δουλευει ο server......

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Oups..... Τι να σας πώ ! Ο κwλ0 server δεν δουλευει !  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  (!#@$%#@#$%#$%@#$)

----------


## gourtz

φιλε picburner1 μπορεις να το κανεις και σε ελληνικα οπως το προηγουμενο ακριβως αλλα με οχτω και να γραφεις διπλα μι νοομασια για την καθε εισοδο??? θα ηταν το τελειοτερο η ακομα αν κραταγε και σε ενα αρχειο txt πχ μια βαση δεδομενο ενα Log πως λεγεται που να σου λεει ποτε ενεργοποιηθηκε η απενεργοποιηθηκε μια εισοδος.



D0 - D7 με ποιο το γεφυρωνεις για να εχεις ενδειξη.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Λοιπόν... Θα το φτιάξω καλύτερο!

----------


## tasosstr

Γεια χαρα σε όλους ,

   Αν ο προγραματισμός σου είναι σε γλώσσα VB6  τότε χρησιμοποίησε http://www.jspayne.com/io/home.html 
το αρχείο IO.OCX αυτό είναι για COM, LPT, IP. Κάποτε ήθελα να κάνω και εγώ σύνδεση με την παράλληλη και το μόνο που μου 
άρεσε και δούλευε χωρις προβλήματα για την παραλληλη ήταν αυτό, το λειτουργικό μου είναι Windows XP.

   Αν θες να σου φτίαξω ενα πρόγραμμα που να επιλέγεις 1. Ανάγνωση 8 εισόδων 2. ¨Ελεγχος 8 εξόδων  ( για ανάγνωση και έλεγχο είνει : D0 - D7 pin 2 - 9) τότε πές μου και θα προσπαθήσω να σου το φτίαξω αύριο.

----------


## gourtz

ναι δοκιμασε οτι μπορεις. 

ναι αλλα για να εχω ενδειξει πχ στο d0 poy einai to Πιν2 με ποιο θα το βραχυκυκλωσω ποιο ειναι το κοινο Pin για ολα αυτα

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Έτοιμη η νέα έκδοση.

----------


## gourtz

αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο απ'ολα. δεν ξερω κσαι αν μπορεισ να το κανεισ να ελαχιστοποιητε. θα μου αρεσε ακομα περισωτερο.. παντως μπραβο. αλλα για πες ποια πιν ελεγχει και με ποιο πρεπει να γεφυρωσεισ το καθε πιν για να παρεισ ενδειξι

----------


## tasosstr

Κατι στα γρηγορα...

Παρε το πολυμετρο σου και βαλε την γειωση στο πιν 25 και ψαξε για θετικη ταση εκτος τον πιν 2 και 9. 

Το καλυτερο ειναι να βαλεις optocoupler.

Αν θελειε κατι δαιαφορετικο πες μου και οταν βρω λιγο χρονο θα το αλλαξω - προσθεσω.

----------


## gourtz

βασικα δεν το πολυκαταλαβα. αν γινεται μπορει καποιος να βγαλει ενα σχεδιακη με την παραλληλη και να δειχνει και καλα με διακοπτες 8 στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση πως συνδεονται ωστε να μην υπαρχει προβλημα? βασικα εγω αν δω κατι με διακοπτες θα το κανω με μικρορελε μαλον τα οποια θα δουλευουν και την μεταγωγικη επαφη που εχουν θα την βαλω στο κυκλωμα αντι για τους διακοπτες και εγω θα δινω ταση μονο στα ρελε.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Λείπει το UKCTRL.OCX.

----------


## gourtz

πως θα το βρουμε???

----------


## tasosstr

Sorry παιδία αλλά το ξέχασα αυτό το αρχείο αν λείπει τίποτα άλλο πείτε μου.

Επίσης κάντε κλίκ στο led που θέλετε για να ενεργοποιήσετε ή απενεργοποιήσετε κάποιον ρελέ.

----------


## tasosstr

Για όσους θέλουν να γνωρίζουν τα πινς απο την LPT

PIN #  Signal              Direction

1          Strobe              in/out
2          D0                   out
3          D1                   out
4          D2                   out  
5          D3                   out
6          D4                   out
7          D5                   out
8          D6                   out
9          D7                   out
10        ACK                 In
11        BUSY                In
12        Paper out-end   In
13        Select              In
14        Auto linefeed    In/Out
15        Error /fault       In
16        Initialize           In/Out
17        Select Prin.       In/Out
18 - 25 ground             gnd

Άρα απο το πιν 2 μέχρι και το 9 είναι μονο για έλεγχο π.χ. σε ρελέ ,αν θές να ελένξεις εισόδους τότε πές μου να προσθέσω και μία ρουτίνα που να κάνει αυτόν τον έλεγχο.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Ooooops......



Εγώ πάντως δεν έκανα τίποτα..... (  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------


## tasosstr

Για να αποφύγω τετοιου είδους προβλήματα είχα δημιουργείσει σετθπ αλλα επειδεί ήτανε μεγάλο και έπρεπε να το σπασω σε πολλά μικρα αρχεία έστειλα τα πιο πιθανά ...
   Για αποφυγή τέτοιον προβλημάτων παρακαλώ κατεβάστε την δοκιμαστική έκδοση,αντικαταστήστε και όλα μέλη γάλα.... 

   κατεβάστε εδω http://www.jspayne.com/download/demoio.exe

----------


## _ab

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει αυτο το προγραμμα και γινεται τοσο χαμος!!!!!Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω το ποσο λειτουργικο μπορει να ειναι.........  :Embarassed:

----------


## tasosstr

Βάλτε και συτό το αρχείο.

----------


## GEWKWN

Παιδια με χαρα ξαναγραφω στο "φορουμ" μετα απο τεσσερις μηνες
αυτο το οποιο εχω να γραψω ειναι τελικα βρηκα το προβλημα που ειχα
και ηταν εξερετικα απλο (οπορω που δεν το εντοπισα τοσο καιρο)
λοιπων μεσα στην εβδομαδα θα ανεβασω ενα αρχειο με το εκτελεσιμο
προγραμμα (για τον ελενχο οκτω εξοδων μεσω της παραλληλης πορτας
καθως και τον πηγαιο κωδικα.
Οσο αναφορα τωρα την αναγνωριση καποιων "εξωτερικων" κουμπιων
εχω ενα μισοτελιωμενο που διαβαζει 15 πληκρα απο την SERIAL 
του υπολογιστη .
 Ξερω οτι το συγκεκριμενο φορουμ ειναι για την παραλληλη απλα το αναφερω και θα το στειλω
σε μορφη πηγαιου κωδικα για VB 6.0 .
Το προγραμμα  αυτο συνεγραζεται με το plug-ins του winamp για τον ελενχο του απο την 
σεριακη πορτα του υπολογιστη.
Για τις εισοδουσ τωρα μεσω παραλληλης πορτας αυτεσ ειναι επισιμα τεσσερις με καποιεσ και ανεστραμενες
μπερδεμα .

----------


## gsmaster

Μέσω της σειριακής, μήπως εννοείς κάτι σαν αυτό?

----------


## GEWKWN

Βασικα κατι σαν αυτο αλλα με 15 εισοδους.
λοιπον αυτο ειναι το αρχειο σε εικονα.

----------


## GEWKWN

Η λογικη του κυκλωματος εχει σχεση
με την πολυπλεξια των τεσσαρων εισοδων,
δηλαδη 2^4=16 πιθανες θεσεις .
Μειον μια για το "null" = 15 θεσεις.
το αρχειο zip που θα στειλω  εχει τον
πηγαιο κωδικα σε VB 6.0 καθωσ και το 
εκτελεσιμο αρχειο.
* Ξερω οτι αυτο το μερος του φορουμ ειναι 
για την  παραλληλη πορτα.

----------


## GEWKWN

Α!!!!!!!!!!! 
Το προγραμμα ειναι demo και θελει να καθορισεις 
καποιος τισ εργασιες που θα κανει.

----------


## GEWKWN

Αυτο ειναι ενα προγραμμα για τον ελενχο
των  οκτω γραμμων του υπολογιστη
σε πηγαιο κωδικα

----------


## GEWKWN

Να και ενα προγραμμα για την παραλληλη πορτα του υπολογιστη
που κανει 0διαφορα:
1) Απλο on- off.
2) Random generation
3) Programing step  (max step=16 ,min time=50 msec , max time = 16 sec)
4) LOAD SAVE program's
5) run program's.
6) set colors
7) include LPT1 and LPT2

το αρχειο εχει τον πηγαιο κωδικα σε VB 6.0

----------


## GEWKWN

Να και το τελευταιο  προγραμμα
που θα στειλω.
ειναι ενα προγραμμα με δυο mode.

Ενα για τον ελενχο σε 24ωρη βαση
των 8 εχοδων της παραλληλης θυρας
(την ωρα αυτη αλαζει η λογικη κατασταση τησ εξοδου).

Ενα για τον ελενχο σε 24ωρη βαση
των 4 εχοδων τησ παραλληλησ θυρας
(δουλευουν τα πρωτα τεσσερα καναλια ακιδες 2,3,4,5
και εχουν ενα timer για τον χρονο που η ακιδα θα
περασει σε λογικο 1  και ενα timer που η ακιδα θα περασει σε 
λογικο 0).


**************************************************  *****
 Το κουμπι "SAVE" δεν λετουργει καλα.
**************************************************  *****

----------


## GEWKWN

και το εκτελεσιμο του

----------


## soulhealer

αν κάποιον ενδιαφέρει μπορώ να του πώ πώς να στείλει δεδομένα (και να τα βλέπει μέσω LED) μέσω παράλληλης.
το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι excel (office) ένα καλώδιο παραλληλης και λίγο χρόνο.
θα ήθελα όμως να μάθω πώς θα διαβάζω μια τάση μέσα στον υπολογιστή. αυτό δεν το γνωρίζω

----------


## babisko

> αν κάποιον ενδιαφέρει μπορώ να του πώ πώς να στείλει δεδομένα (και να τα βλέπει μέσω LED) μέσω παράλληλης.
> το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι excel (office) ένα καλώδιο παραλληλης και λίγο χρόνο.
> θα ήθελα όμως να μάθω πώς θα διαβάζω μια τάση μέσα στον υπολογιστή. αυτό δεν το γνωρίζω



Αν το γράψεις εδώ, όλο και κάποιος θα ενδιαφέρεται και θα το διαβάσει. Εκτός και αν πρόκειται για copywrite οπότε...
Εγώ π.χ. ενδιαφέρομαι.

----------


## GEWKWN

με ποιο τροπο τα στελνεις μεσα απο το excel;
εχεις καποιο εξωτερικο αρχειο; 
π.χ. input32.dll

----------


## soulhealer

έπεσες διάνα.. με αυτό το αρχείο και με τις κατάλληλες εντολές (π.χ. output 256) στέλνω έξοδο στην παράλληλη.
έτσι αφού έχω επικοινωνήσει με την παράλληλη μπορώ είτε απευθείας με μακροεντολές ,είτε με κάποιο κελί του excel να στείλω μια "τιμή" στην έξοδο.

για να πάρω είσοδο όμως τι γίνεται? απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω πρέπει κάποιο pin να αλλάζει κατάσταση και να κάνει την παράλληλη να διαβάζει και όχι να στέλνει. έτσι ώστε να μην υπάρχει και περίπτωση να γίνει μπερδεμα read-write..

----------


## kostas30

ριχτε μια ματια εδω.   

δηλαδη πως μπορουμε να εχουμε τον ελεγχο ενος ρελε απο την παραληλη??

----------


## soulhealer

τα πινάκια τα ήξερα από την αρχή και την λειτουργία τους. έτσι πραγματοποίησα και την εφαρμογή. θα δοκιμάσω όμως και το προγραμματάκι σου και θα σου απαντήσω.

Thanks anyway!!   :Wink:

----------


## stgeo

Αν συνδέσω έναν αισθητήρα μέσω απλού κυκλώματος στην pci μου μπορώ να μετρήσω συχνότητα λειτουργίας 60Ηz?
Aν ναι μπορείται να μου προτείνεται κάποιο κυκλωματάκι από τα προαναφερθέντα γιατί έχω πελαγώσει..

----------


## GEWKWN

καλο ειναι να χρησιμοποιησεις καποιο ειδος 
buffer και να μην στειλεις τα δεδομενα απευθειας
στην pci .
Αν εχεις μια παραλληλη θυρα στον φορητο σου
τοτε ειναι το καλυτερο απο πλευρας προγραματισμου 
που ξερω για να σε βοηθησω.
η παραλληλη θυρα ειχε κατα βαση 5 ακιδες για ελενχο
αντιστιχων ακιδων.
Τωρα αν απο το BioS του υπολογιστη σου υποστιριζει
και  EPP, ECP MODE τοτε μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις
τα οκτω πιν (2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9) σαν εισοδους αν βαλεις
στο base access +2  στο πεμπτο απο τα οκτω Bit λογικο 1
και αντοιστιχα σαν εξοδους αν βαλεις στην ιδια θεση λογικο 0
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/download.php?id=2100
σε αυτο το ling ειναι ενα αρχειο για την παραλληλη που θα σε βοηθησει
να καταλαβεις πωσ λειτουργει η παραλληλη θυρα

----------

